# Bolt can no longer see Tivo HD box (C423 error)



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2013)

I very recently started seeing the C423 error msg "There may be a problem with your home network or the network connection on your tivo boxes, or the box may have been unplugged." I have restarted both TiVo boxes, successfully connected back to the mothership on both, I see both devices when I do a lan scan and network status on both seems just fine and the IP addrs check out.

The Tivo HD can see the Bolt and display/transfer files from the Bolt, but the Bolt cannot see the TiVo HD. Trying to look at what is on the TiVo HD from the Bolt brings up the C423 error msg. I am using a MoCA network between the 2 TiVos (network settings on the Bolt show MoCA + Ethernet). Any ideas what else to check or try? Thx.


----------



## Agent86 (Jan 18, 2002)

There is something up with the latest update that was rolled out to Roamio and Bolt devices. Neither my Bolt or my Roamio can access my TiVo HD or Series3 devices. For a while the Bolt could and the Roamio could not. But after my Bolt updated last night it can no longer access the S3 class devices.

I think TiVo is going to have to fix this one - the hardest part will be making them aware of it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks. I'll report it to TiVo support.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

I have the exact same problem (but I am not using MOCA). I have a Bolt, S3-648, and THD-652. The Bolt and THD are wired Ethernet, and the S3 is wireless. Until the most recent update I received yesterday, I was able to transfer shows between any of the three boxes, but after being reamed once again by Bad Rovi, the Bolt can no longer see either of the older machines. I have restarted all machines AND my network router with no joy. I wonder if this is just another stupid programming mistake, or if Bad Rovi has decided to screw with the owners of the older TiVo boxes again in hopes of getting us to throw them away? It is hard to believe that ANY company can truly be as incompetent as we have seen with Bad Rovi, so I am forced to suspect they are doing these things with bad intent.

Both S3 and THD continue to work fine, and they can see the Bolt just fine, but my Bolt is now a crippled POS! Bad Rovi has become a MOST hated company!!!!


----------



## mayweb (Dec 16, 2002)

Wow - glad I found this thread. I have been tearing my hair out all day long trying to get this to work! Just got my 500GB re-furbished Bolt via the Whiteout sale. I also have a combo of 3 648/652 S3/HD tivos on the network. All the boxes can see each other with proper names. The Series 3 boxes can pull and watch shows from the Bolt and between Series 3s. The Bolt can see the Series 3 boxes on the network by name but when I go to pull up the program list of the Series 3's from the Bolt I get the C423 error as you noted. I tried everything in their troubleshooting guide for this including pulling the "-" out of the S3 names in case the Bolt considered that a special character and had an issue with it. Rebooted all boxes multiple times and connected to Tivo servers many many times..... still C423. Media Access key is correct and loaded on all Tivos. I opened I ticket with Tivo on this issue via web. I do have 30 days to return the Bolt. Very disappointed. I also rebooted my network which in theory should not matter. Still I wonder if there is a way to work around this via a setting in the router. Also, is their a way to do a direct network between the Bolt and a Series 3 via to rule out something in the router/switch not playing nice with the latest software upgrade? All of my Tivo's are on wired ethernet - I tried the Bolt via wire and wireless no difference.


----------



## dr.greghouse (Sep 25, 2007)

mayweb said:


> Wow - glad I found this thread. I have been tearing my hair out all day long trying to get this to work! Just got my 500GB re-furbished Bolt via the Whiteout sale. I also have a combo of 3 648/652 S3/HD tivos on the network. All the boxes can see each other with proper names. The Series 3 boxes can pull and watch shows from the Bolt and between Series 3s. The Bolt can see the Series 3 boxes on the network by name but when I go to pull up the program list of the Series 3's from the Bolt I get the C423 error as you noted. I tried everything in their troubleshooting guide for this including pulling the "-" out of the S3 names in case the Bolt considered that a special character and had an issue with it. Rebooted all boxes multiple times and connected to Tivo servers many many times..... still C423. Media Access key is correct and loaded on all Tivos. I opened I ticket with Tivo on this issue via web. I do have 30 days to return the Bolt. Very disappointed. I also rebooted my network which in theory should not matter. Still I wonder if there is a way to work around this via a setting in the router. Also, is their a way to do a direct network between the Bolt and a Series 3 via to rule out something in the router/switch not playing nice with the latest software upgrade? All of my Tivo's are on wired ethernet - I tried the Bolt via wire and wireless no difference.


I had a custom name for the tivo that couldn't connect to. I changed it to one of the "canned names"(Media Room) and it sees it now.


----------



## mayweb (Dec 16, 2002)

Don't think the Series 3 has the canned name feature like the Bolt does. Still I did think of that and could have used same canned names inputted on the Tivo web settings side but not sure that would achieve the same objective if the corruption is being introduced on the name download to the unit. Maybe it's padding and counting blank characters leading to a name longer than 15 characters. This issue, the lack of suggestions from Tivo to fix, the lack of acknowledgement on their part that it' a real issue and the fact that 2 of my 4 tuners were not working - Bolt is on it's way to UPS store today. I'll stick with my aged but reliable fleet of Series 3's until if/when Tivo powered by Rovi get's their act together.


----------



## TimToady (Dec 8, 2016)

I too am having this problem since the update came out. My HD can see my Bolt, but my Bolt can't see my HD. Same story, network is fine and unchanged from when it worked. Machines are on same subnet, and otherwise communicating fine with the outside world. Changing the name on the HD to either 'Bedroom' or 'Media Room' has had no effect other than to waste a couple of days waiting for things to sync up again with the website.

Digging down a bit, I ran a tcpdump on the subnet traffic, and discovered that while the HD is successfully doing ARP requests for the Bolt, the Bolt is Not Even Trying to locate the HD via ARP. Also, there are multicast packets from both boxes, but while the multicast packet from the HD contains the name of the Bolt, the one from the Bolt does not contain anything resembling a name.

So somehow or other, the update that came out last week has screwed up the protocols at a low level, it would appear. But only going one direction, not the other. Could conceivably still be a naming issue, but is smelling more like protocol skew to me. Feel free to add this info to the bug report.


----------



## MJedi (Jun 17, 2002)

I'm getting the same problem accessing my Series 3 from the Bolt. (Also happens on my Series 4.) I submitted a ticket through TiVo Support online, but they haven't replied to me.


----------



## [email protected]mai (Jan 28, 2013)

Just received this from TiVo support re the C423 error;

"Thank you for contacting TiVo Email Support. I can definitely assist you with questions on that today. That is something we are investigating currently. We hope to have that resolved soon, but there are no official ETA timelines for the issue at hand yet. Thankfully any update will be sent to your TiVo box automatically as this is resolved. I will note this to your account and definitely let us know if you get any additional questions."


----------



## herbman (Apr 8, 2008)

Can anyone confirm if this is what's making my Bolt not see my PyTivo shares for pull? I realize push is broken as well.


----------



## mcdowd (Mar 29, 2009)

MJedi said:


> I'm getting the same problem accessing my Series 3 from the Bolt. (Also happens on my Series 4.) I submitted a ticket through TiVo Support online, but they haven't replied to me.


Having the same problem here. Our HD sees the Bolt, but the Bolt doesn't see the HD. Bummer in the summer.


----------



## The Goose (Apr 2, 2002)

Same problem here (neither Bolt or Roamio can see the HD, though both list it on other devices). Clicking on the HD gets a C423 error. I called TiVo and they said that they are aware and working on it. I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## MDRunner (Dec 12, 2016)

I am having the same issue but with my Bolt not being able to access shows on my Series 4 Premiere (error c423). The Premiere can access the Bolt's shows just fine. IP addresses of the devices check fine (same gateway) and the ports test passes fine on both devices. I have rebooted the devices and forced connections to Tivo with no luck. This has just occurred in the last few days, so I am suspicious that it is the same software culprit. I have submitted a trouble ticket to Tivo. Very frustrating.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

herbman said:


> Can anyone confirm if this is what's making my Bolt not see my PyTivo shares for pull? I realize push is broken as well.


Different issue. My bolt can access pytivo shares fine.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

It's not just Bolt's. I have a Tivo Premiere that identifies a Tivo HD correctly but can't find it to do show transfers, but the HD can find and transfer from the Premiere just fine. Something has happened with the software on multiple Tivo models. I have never seen this problem before.


----------



## ford perf (Dec 13, 2016)

I have the same problem with a Roamio Plus and two series3 tivoHDs. They all see each other on the network, the tivoHDs can browse the empty Roamio, but the Roamio gets a C423 error when it tries to browse the tivoHDs.

I read somewhere that if you named your tivo with a high ascii character, that this would cause this problem. I had named the two tivoHDs as "Joe's Tivo" and "Jane's Tivo" with apostrophes. I initially thought this was my problem, so I renamed them via tivo.com website to "Upstairs Tivo" and "Downstairs Tivo", forced each tivoHD to update, and restarted both tivos. However, they did not rename themselves according to the website; the Roamio still sees them on the network as Joe's and Jane's.

I'm wondering, is renaming done via the 'device preferences' on tivo.com? Or is renaming done through the guided setup only? Which one supercedes the other?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Not being able to access Series 3/TiVo HD etc. units from Series 4 and above TiVos is a recent and known problem. 

TiVo is actively working on a fix. I would not do anything at this point. There should be a new software update to address this very soon.


----------



## aphoid (Jul 8, 2013)

I reported this to TiVo and they emailed me back today saying they are aware of the issue and "working on it", but the only suggestion was basically: "Unplug all the TiVos and network devices and then plug them back in."


----------



## Jeff_W (May 21, 2005)

Ah! Me too. Just got my Bolt+ today and getting C423 trying to copy shows.


----------



## FerdieZane (Jul 8, 2007)

Yep, new Bolt as of yesterday and experiencing the same problem. Called & emailed customer service. 

We have been TiVo customers for over 10 years and looked forward to upgrading our Series3 to the Bolt. Our previous upgrade from a Series2 to Series3 went pretty well, with a clear path to transfer recordings and season passes to the new unit. Not so much with this upgrade from Series3 to the Bolt 1TB! The OOBE was not very good.

There is remarkably little detail about how to upgrade as an existing customer with annual service plan, in order to preserve the ability to transfer recordings and season passes. Most of the information I found was from unofficial sources - nothing on the TiVo site. The forums indicate that you should:
1) Transfer your annual plan from the old unit to the new. This will deactivate the old unit.
2) Then reactivate your old unit on a monthly plan.
3) Transfer your recordings and season passes using the transfer capability on the TiVo site. Both units must be active to do this. You can bulk or selectively transfer.
4) After you finish the transfers, you can deactivate the old unit and call customer service to invoke TiVo's 30-day refund policy.
Thankfully I decided to call Tivo customer service to verify this method. It turns out that Series3 units can no longer be reactivated once deactivated! The recommended method is:
1) Activate Bolt on monthly plan.
2) Do transfers.
3) Deactivate Bolt & get 30-day refund by calling TiVo billing department.
4) Transfer annual service plan from Series3 to Bolt.
Just a little different but I would have been out of luck in transferring if I had used the first method.

Things went downhill from there. Got both units activated, on the same wired network, and both show up on my account. When I go to the transfer feature on TiVo Online, both units show up but the Series3 shows no recordings or season passes, so no ability to transfer. Back on the phone to customer service. It turns out that since December 1, the ability to transfer from Series3 units is broken, and there is no timeline on when it will be fixed. That means our only choice is to keep the old Series3 activated (paying an additional monthly fee), watch the many recorded shows we have on there until we can view and delete them all, switching the video / sound cables every time we go back and forth between the units. It also means re-entering the hundred or so season passes manually.

Another Series3 problem cropped during the Bolt installation. You have to move the cablecard from the old unit to the new. After you remove the cablecard from the Series3 you must perform guided setup on the Series3 again, no option to bypass. It takes a long time and multiple error screens because at that point there is no cable or antenna signal and the Series3 is obviously expecting one. It goes through several iterations of connecting to the TiVo mother ship and downloading/installing information. Then when we looked at our season passes on the Series3 we can see that about 40 season passes were deleted. It looks like all season passes without current upcoming shows were nuked. That makes the job of re-creating your season passes even more problematic.

Other observations:
* The Bolt remote is buggy - keypresses are often sent two or three times, landing you in screens you don't expect. Other times the remote is very slow to respond to keypresses. No wins there.
* The dreaded V312 error has shown up a few times when trying to access the streaming services. It did clear within a half hour or so each time, but still frustrating.
* Audio connection is only optical or 1/8th inch mini-phone jack. Luckily I had a open optical port on my amp. A mini-phone jack is not very robust, and adding a RCA breakout cable further degrades signal.
* What are the USB ports for? I can't find any documented function. They used to accept wireless keyboards on former models but apparently that no longer works.
* Overall, the interface is still slow. It's somewhat quicker than the Series3 but it sure isn't snappy. Rebooting takes forever.

Non-TiVo hiccups:
After moving the cablecard over to the Bolt you have to call Verizon to re-pair the cablecard to the new Tivo unit. There is no online utility. That wasn't too bad but our premium HBO channels were not coming in after re-pairing, although our other premium channels worked. It was a three-hour phone session with Verizon to get it fixed. The customer service person was super nice but what an ordeal!

TiVo goodness:
The customer service phone lines had short wait times. The reps were very friendly and as helpful as possible. It is very nice to have access to Netflix, Amazon, HBO Go, Plex, and Pandora through the TiVo interface.

Bottom Line - We're not sure if we will keep the Bolt. This was not a very good OOBE and if we can't transfer the old recordings to the new box we may give up on TiVo and just look at streaming as a strategy.


----------



## jalind (Feb 27, 2005)

Found this thread searching for the C423 error . . .

The problem also exists with the series 4 Premiere boxes. I have a Premiere XL and two series 3. Both series 3 can transfer recordings in from each other and the Premiere XL. However, while the Premiere XL can detect both series 3 on my network, I get a C423 error trying to access either of them from the Premiere XL to transfer recordings in from the series 3 boxes.

Called TiVo tech support and they are (painfully) aware of this issue. If you're having this C423 problem trying to access a series 3, call them. The more calls they get regarding this, the higher in the priority list the software update will be rolled out to fix it . . . not to the series 3 boxes, but to all the series 4 and newer they broke. I'm also running TiVo Desktop with the server active on five PCs. The Premiere XL has no problem accessing any of them and the downloaded ".tivo" files on them, it's only the series 3 boxes.

According to the tech I talked to, it was an accessibility for hearing and/or visually impaired update to their software that broke the multi-room transfer capability and there is a fix "in the works" but it's a matter of when it's completed and rolled out.

John


----------



## jalind (Feb 27, 2005)

Just found a work-around elsewhere on the forum as this C423 is popping up in various sub-forums. If you set the menus to SD . . . on the Premiere XL it's an option in the display settings . . . you can magically access the series 3 boxes on your network again. Just tried it with my Premiere XL and it was like magic . . . not that I care for the SD menu . . . but started a transfer and switched the menu back to HD . . . and the transfer continued until I stopped it. I don't know if the Bolt or Roamio have the SD menu option . . . if they do, set it and see what happens!

PLEASE do NOT breathe a word of this to TiVo! It risks pushing a fix to the problem onto a back burner.

John


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Based on posts at forums.tivo.com, TiVo knows about the SD menu workaround for the Premiere. The Roamio and Bolt don't have this option.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

FerdieZane said:


> Another Series3 problem cropped during the Bolt installation. You have to move the cablecard from the old unit to the new. After you remove the cablecard from the Series3 you must perform guided setup on the Series3 again, no option to bypass. It takes a long time and multiple error screens because at that point there is no cable or antenna signal and the Series3 is obviously expecting one. It goes through several iterations of connecting to the TiVo mother ship and downloading/installing information. Then when we looked at our season passes on the Series3 we can see that about 40 season passes were deleted. It looks like all season passes without current upcoming shows were nuked. That makes the job of re-creating your season passes even more problematic.


I recently turned the CableCards in our 2 S3 OLEDs into Comcast as they started to charge a digital outlet fee (we had migrated to a Roamio Pro last October but I still have content on these 2). I haven't been forced to do a guided setup again although we do get a message about it occasionally but one of the options is to skip it for now.

Scott


----------



## ford perf (Dec 13, 2016)

BTW, for anyone just stumbling onto this thread for a transfer/C423 error and are thinking about using online.tivo.com to do the transfers: this method does not work with series3 TiVoHD boxes. They show up as empty with no shows to transfer. Only works with Premier and more recent.


----------



## bcrider (Oct 31, 2000)

Add me to the list of others having this problem. TiVo Mini running 20.6.3.RC7... can suddenly no longer find my TiVo Premiere XL4 also running 20.6.3.RC7. This setup has been working fine for almost 2 years! The TiVo Mini can however show live TV via one of the XL4's tuners oddly enough. I rebooted everything (routers & both TiVos) but nothing has worked. Has to be a software glitch?!?!

Of note, the TiVo app (iPhone) can no longer control the Premiere XL4 which is connected to a TiVo Stream as it used to. All stopped working at the same time so guessing its this buggy software update.


----------



## buzz64 (Sep 6, 2014)

Add me to the list as well. Was having no problem transferring programs between my Bolt and my Tivo HD. Now I can only transfer Bolt programs to the Tivo HD. Bolt does not see the Tivo HD, and error message C423 appears. Can no longer transfer Tivo HD to Bolt. This sucks.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

buzz64 said:


> Add me to the list as well. Was having no problem transferring programs between my Bolt and my Tivo HD. Now I can only transfer Bolt programs to the Tivo HD. Bolt does not see the Tivo HD, and error message C423 appears. Can no longer transfer Tivo HD to Bolt. This sucks.


Open a case with TiVo so they know how many people this is impacting.

Scott


----------



## buzz64 (Sep 6, 2014)

Have opened a case and received a case #. Wish they would just go back to the prior release until this is resolved.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Good luck getting resolution on an open TiVo issue... still waiting on 2 issues from September upgrade AND zero response from TiVo.

Recently getting same C423 errors on Premiere XL4, Premiere XL and Roamio Pro on a home cat 6 wired network that has always worked flawlessly with TiVo and all other connected devices.


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (Dec 31, 2009)

I changed my ISP a week ago and noticed this problem. For an entire week I've been going crazy trying to fix this thinking I had a problem with my network. I am using MoCA. I can transfer from Roamio to TiVo HD but get C423 error when trying to transfer from TiVo HD to Roamio. Just stumbled across this thread this morning. I'll open a case with TiVo. At least now I can stop wasting my time on this.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Argh. Literally just about to pull the trigger on a Bolt, but if I can't transfer existing shows from my Premiere XL, that's going to be a major issue.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

I don't understand. How do you transfer if the Bolt shows a C423 error when you try to go to the Premiere from the Bolt?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

LynnL999 said:


> Argh. Literally just about to pull the trigger on a Bolt, but if I can't transfer existing shows from my Premiere XL, that's going to be a major issue.


Transfers from the Premiere should be fine. So far it's only been reported to be an issue with S2/S3/HD models to newer models (Premiere/Roamio/Bolt).

Scott


----------



## Cheetah (Mar 20, 2015)

I got a Tivo Bolt to replace my Tivo Premier (Living Room). Bedroom has a Tivo Roamio. Before Bolt using Ethernet over power-line easy connect to watch, transfer view and stream from either one great, watch on phone. As reported on thread once I installed the Bolt I have C423 on the Bolt. The Roamio seems most of the time to be able to stream from he Bolt. Bolt can't see Roamio. Talking with Tech Support he had me do the usual things which I had already done but said upfront this is a know problem and they know about it. So I am added to the list. I found this thread after Tech call. Could have saved me a couple of hours. Hope the fix comes in soon. Seems like they have been working on this for a while based on first post. Kim


Update:

I wasn't sure but now I can confirm that my Roamio looses the ability to stream from the Bolt. Sometimes it works then stops working. Looks like I can see the Bolt from Raomio, all the shows. But when I start to watch on Roamio I sometimes get an error that is not the C423 but I think V122. Before the Bolt I could consistantly connect from Premiere to Roamio. 
It seems if I reset both boxes the Roamio can stream from the Bolt. At least for a while.

This is very frustrating. Tivo needs to be more proactive on this issue. Let us know whre they stand on fixing the problem.


----------



## jalind (Feb 27, 2005)

HerronScott said:


> Transfers from the Premiere should be fine. So far it's only been reported to be an issue with S2/S3/HD models to newer models (Premiere/Roamio/Bolt).
> 
> Scott


Yes . . . was on the phone with TiVo today. Series 4, 5 and 6 can all access each other without error. All series 3 can access a series 4, 5 and 6 (and even 2 if anyone still has one) without error. The C423 occurs when a series 4, 5 or 6 attempts to access a series 3 (or older). There is a workaround for the Series 4 Premiere boxes that have the display option to use "SD" (480i) menus instead of "HD" menus. If you set one of them to SD menus you can access series 3 (or older) TiVos along with the series 4 and newer. Unfortunately, the Roamio (series 5) and Bolt (series 6) do not have the SD menu display option and must wait for the software fix to be rolled out.

Other workaround using TiVo Desktop (warning: time consuming):
If you have TiVo Desktop (2.8.2 or 2.8.3) on a PC and run it in server mode, you can transfer recordings from any TiVo on your home network (that has transfers enabled) to your PC. For anyone on Comcast, set the option for "fastest method" as that will get the MPEG4 transport stream (if you don't it will only get the audio track). When set to "server" mode, you can access the TiVo Desktop on the PC from any TiVo on the network and transfer files into it. This is time consuming as it requires moving the files to a PC and then from the PC to the other TiVo. Obviously you must have the drive capacity to store them as well. I presume this can also work with kmttg, perhaps with pyTiVo, and if you access the TiVo directly by https.

I currently have a new (refurbished) Premiere XL set to SD menus and am transferring all the recordings from a series 3 into it as I just bought it from TiVo (a refurb). As I'm sliding various recordings around, I'm also using the other workaround using TiVo Desktop to temporarily store recordings from one TiVo to move to another when it's finally empty from the first method. The second one should work for Roamio and Bolt, albeit more painfully as you must move the recording(s) twice . . . and the more recordings it entails the more painful.

John


----------



## jalind (Feb 27, 2005)

HerronScott said:


> Transfers from the Premiere should be fine. So far it's only been reported to be an issue with S2/S3/HD models to newer models (Premiere/Roamio/Bolt).
> 
> Scott


That is correct. I have no problem between two Premiere (series 4), only between the two of them and two series three (648 Series 3 HD and 658 TiVo HD XL). Indeed, I can also go online to the TiVo management site and move between the two series 4 Premium XL online, or I can do so directly from accessing the other box from the Now Playing menu. It's getting from one of them to a series 3 that is the current problem. Getting from the series three to pull in any recorded program (without the cci flag set) from a series four is also not a problem. IOW, it's a one-way problem: accessing a series 3 from a box newer than series 3 using HD menus results in C423, but accessing any TiVo from a series 3 still works.

John


----------



## jacktechie (Feb 6, 2013)

If you use Tivo Desktop (Use the fastest = checked) or kmttg to download an mpeg4 TS from a series 3, you will only get an audio stream. There is no way around this. These programs are not the limitation, but the devices themselves. kmttg has an explanation of this.

I have no problems with mpeg2 stuff and have Comcast in the Bay Area.

I bought a Bolt during Black Friday to record mpeg4 and download to PC, with the hopes to get mpeg4 from Tivo HD to the Bolt. Let's hope Tivo fixes the c423 error.
Jack


----------



## ligand (Jun 20, 2010)

I spoke with Tivo executive support yesterday and they are adding my bolt to the case. Support wouldn't provide me an update on when the fix will be ready. :-(


----------



## jalind (Feb 27, 2005)

ligand said:


> I spoke with Tivo executive support yesterday and they are adding my bolt to the case. Support wouldn't provide me an update on when the fix will be ready. :-(


If you have TiVo Desktop 2.8.2 or 2.8.3 you can put it into server mode which allows TiVos on your home network to see it and the recordings you've downloaded from that or other TiVo boxes also on your home network. You can download the recordings from the series three to it, and then upload them from you PC to the Bolt. However, this is presuming you're not on Comcast and have not recorded MPEG4 H.264 shows on the Series three (a 652 or 658). Put the TiVo Desktop software into "fastest download" option.

TiVo Desktop is orphaned software no longer supported by TiVo. You may be able to do something similar with kmttg. Bottom line is you can directly request an MPEG4 transport stream from a series three by another TiVo, but you cannot download it to a PC using TiVo Desktop, kmttg, PyTiVo, or direct https access (similar to an ftp process). If they're MPEG2 transport streams, no problem using this workaround. Hope this make some sense to you.

I'm currently moving the recordings from a very old TD648 series three to a PC using TiVo Desktop as I'm retiring that box. They'll be uploaded to a TDC658 newer series three after all its recordings are transferred directly to a refurbished Premiere XL TDC748 I just bought. The workaround with a series four to directly access a series three cannot be used with a Roamio or Bolt as it requires setting the menus to "SD" from the default "HD" and unfortunately this option isn't available on the Roamio or Bolt boxes.

John


----------



## ligand (Jun 20, 2010)

ligand said:


> I spoke with Tivo executive support yesterday and they are adding my bolt to the case. Support wouldn't provide me an update on when the fix will be ready. :-(


Was troubleshooting a different problem with my Tivo network and stumbled upon a fix that allows my bolt+ to see my premiere xl4. I renamed he premiere and had it register to the TiVo service. Once that was done my bolt+ was blue to connect to the premiere xl4 and I was able to use the online transfer recordings process to move my content onto the Bolt+.


----------



## jalind (Feb 27, 2005)

ligand said:


> Was troubleshooting a different problem with my Tivo network and stumbled upon a fix that allows my bolt+ to see my premiere xl4. I renamed he premiere and had it register to the TiVo service. Once that was done my bolt+ was blue to connect to the premiere xl4 and I was able to use the online transfer recordings process to move my content onto the Bolt+.


There's no reason a Bolt+ shouldn't be able to see and access a Premiere XL4 on the same home network and vice versa. Glad you were able to get it working.

The C423 error in this thread is about Series 4 (Premiere) and newer (Roamio and Bolt) not being able to access Series 3 and older TiVos to transfer recordings. Talked to TiVo yesterday on another topic and asked about this one again. They're well aware of it and are working the issue. Apparently it is an unintended consequence of a software update to the Series 4 and newer with HD menus to add "accessibility" features for those with certain types of disabilities. Still no timeline for resolution.

John


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

jalind said:


> There's no reason a Bolt+ shouldn't be able to see and access a Premiere XL4 on the same home network and vice versa. Glad you were able to get it working.


There was actually another report of trouble accessing premier from Roamio. Changing the premiere to SD menus seemed to have resolved.

It seems some "kick" of the configuration on Premieres can get things working.


----------



## Murrow (Nov 8, 2015)

I was getting C423 as recently as last night, but it's gone now, and everything seems to be working as it should.


----------



## bcrider (Oct 31, 2000)

SD menus "fixed" my issue with a TiVo Mini not able to see the Premiere XL4. Some buggy software in the update it seems.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz64 (Sep 6, 2014)

I am still getting the C423 error message when I try to transfer programs from my Tivo HD to my Bolt. The Bolt does not recognize the Tivo HD. I can transfer programs from the Bolt to the Tivo HD. I opened a trouble ticket weeks ago, but have never received any response. It's a shame that a company with a good product has such poor customer support. Wish there was a viable Tivo competitor to push them to have better customer support.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

buzz64 said:


> I am still getting the C423 error message when I try to transfer programs from my Tivo HD to my Bolt. The Bolt does not recognize the Tivo HD. I can transfer programs from the Bolt to the Tivo HD. I opened a trouble ticket weeks ago, but have never received any response. It's a shame that a company with a good product has such poor customer support. Wish there was a viable Tivo competitor to push them to have better customer support.


This will need an update to resolve and hopefully they are able to push it out soon (sounds like it might be at least some kind of beta testing now).

Scott


----------



## Double J (Jan 2, 2017)

jalind said:


> Yes . . . was on the phone with TiVo today. Series 4, 5 and 6 can all access each other without error. All series 3 can access a series 4, 5 and 6 (and even 2 if anyone still has one) without error. The C423 occurs when a series 4, 5 or 6 attempts to access a series 3 (or older). There is a workaround for the Series 4 Premiere boxes that have the display option to use "SD" (480i) menus instead of "HD" menus. If you set one of them to SD menus you can access series 3 (or older) TiVos along with the series 4 and newer. Unfortunately, the Roamio (series 5) and Bolt (series 6) do not have the SD menu display option and must wait for the software fix to be rolled out.
> 
> Other workaround using TiVo Desktop (warning: time consuming):
> If you have TiVo Desktop (2.8.2 or 2.8.3) on a PC and run it in server mode, you can transfer recordings from any TiVo on your home network (that has transfers enabled) to your PC. For anyone on Comcast, set the option for "fastest method" as that will get the MPEG4 transport stream (if you don't it will only get the audio track). When set to "server" mode, you can access the TiVo Desktop on the PC from any TiVo on the network and transfer files into it. This is time consuming as it requires moving the files to a PC and then from the PC to the other TiVo. Obviously you must have the drive capacity to store them as well. I presume this can also work with kmttg, perhaps with pyTiVo, and if you access the TiVo directly by https.
> ...


I have transferred shows from my Series3 HD to TiVo Desktop Plus 2.8. However, I can not see my new BOLT from TiVo Desktop. (I can ping it's IP and verify network connection) Upon further investigation and described in John's comment here, I tried to activate TiVo server mode. The tray icon indicates I cannot start this service.... so close to putting my shows onto my BOLT, but so far. I tried compatibility mode(s), run as admin. I did notice it is 32bit program and I am running Win 10 64 bit. I've done most things except scrub and reinstall TiVo desktop plus. Mostly because I don't know where my install file is (and it probably was an earlier ver than 2.8.3 that received various updates along the way) I know I paid TiVo for it. I am a bit stuck.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Double J said:


> I have transferred shows from my Series3 HD to TiVo Desktop Plus 2.8. However, I can not see my new BOLT from TiVo Desktop. (I can ping it's IP and verify network connection) Upon further investigation and described in John's comment here, I tried to activate TiVo server mode. The tray icon indicates I cannot start this service.... so close to putting my shows onto my BOLT, but so far. I tried compatibility mode(s), run as admin. I did notice it is 32bit program and I am running Win 10 64 bit. I've done most things except scrub and reinstall TiVo desktop plus. Mostly because I don't know where my install file is (and it probably was an earlier ver than 2.8.3 that received various updates along the way) I know I paid TiVo for it. I am a bit stuck.


You cannot push recordings from the Desktop software to a TiVo anymore - once you have the recordings on your computer, you have to go to the Bolt and PULL them down. Of couse, the Bolt must have the same media access key in it as the original TiVo did - that should be done automagically in your account, but best to check anyway.

You should still be able to see the Bolt from your TiVo Desktop as a box to copy FROM, so if it does not even show up in that list, then maybe you have not enabled MRV functions for it in your account?


----------



## BobG123123 (Jan 2, 2017)

Just got a shiny new Bolt+ at Christmas - and now can't transfer recordings from our old TiVo HD's. We were counting on that! Please, TiVo, fix the bug so we can get on with our new TiVo, we paid a fortune for this thing with the service and all!


----------



## Double J (Jan 2, 2017)

V7Goose said:


> You cannot push recordings from the Desktop software to a TiVo anymore - once you have the recordings on your computer, you have to go to the Bolt and PULL them down. Of couse, the Bolt must have the same media access key in it as the original TiVo did - that should be done automagically in your account, but best to check anyway.
> 
> You should still be able to see the Bolt from your TiVo Desktop as a box to copy FROM, so if it does not even show up in that list, then maybe you have not enabled MRV functions for it in your account?


not sure what "MRV functions" means, but I have 'Video Sharing' and 'Enable Video Downloads' boxes checked at Tivo.com. My BOLT sees nothing of my computer to Pull shows (or PICS and MUSIC for that matter). And my TiVo Desktop does not see my BOLT. Media Access Key is the same.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

MRV is multi room viewing - that is the video sharing. In my experience, the Bolt has terrible network interface with TiVo Desktop - if the Bolt is restarted, it will NOT see any Desktop server until the server is also restarted (that has been true with two different Bolts for me). And even then, sometimes those servers just will not show up until you sacrifice a chicken. But I have never had a problem seeing the Bolt from TiVo Desktop on any of three different computers - it has always been there under Pick Recordings to Transfer. Just FYI, I use the Bonjour discovery protocol instead of TiVo Beacon - no idea if that matters with the Bolt or not, but with all the troubles I have with the Bolt doing network communication, I am not about to change it!

First, go into Services | TiVo Server Properties | Access Control and make sure the Sharing Level is set to Full. This is important with the Bolt, as it is the only setting that consistently works (not an issue with my older TiVo, but it is with the Bolt).

There is a slight possibility that you have an IP address conflict on your network, so just to give this the best shot, I would then restart your network router next. Then after the router is back up, restart the Bolt. Finally, Restart the computer. Usually you only need to restart the Desktop server, but this time you want to make sure that the computer has negotiated a current IP address from your router also, so best to just restart the whole thing.

As soon as you have verified the computer is back up, open TiVo Desktop and see if the Bolt is available in the Pick Recordings to Transfer. Likewise, the Desktop server should show up at the bottom of your Now Playing list on the Bolt.

If all of this does not fix your problem, I'd say it is a router setting - I am old and forgetful now, but I do remember that there are settings in the routers that most people never mess with that affect the type of discovery and communications that the TiVos use - way back when I was still a useful computer and network technician, I used to fiddle with that stuff trying to get it all working very smooth, and I succeeded, but I haven't touched a thing in the last 10 years!

And lastly, your problem could be your computer security settings or firewall. Way too many variables there for me to just start guessing and throwing suggestions. Another odd possibility (that seems to have become more frequent since Windoze 10 was thrust on us) is a Master Browser issue on your network - if the Master Browser is confused over what computer name is where, you will never get it sorted out without using direct IP addresses instead of names. I know on the older TiVo boxes you had the option to manually add a server by specifying the IP address, but I do not know if that is still there on the Bolt.


----------



## Double J (Jan 2, 2017)

V7Goose said:


> MRV is multi room viewing - that is the video sharing. In my experience, the Bolt has terrible network interface with TiVo Desktop - if the Bolt is restarted, it will NOT see any Desktop server until the server is also restarted (that has been true with two different Bolts for me). And even then, sometimes those servers just will not show up until you sacrifice a chicken. But I have never had a problem seeing the Bolt from TiVo Desktop on any of three different computers - it has always been there under Pick Recordings to Transfer. Just FYI, I use the Bonjour discovery protocol instead of TiVo Beacon - no idea if that matters with the Bolt or not, but with all the troubles I have with the Bolt doing network communication, I am not about to change it!
> 
> First, go into Services | TiVo Server Properties | Access Control and make sure the Sharing Level is set to Full. This is important with the Bolt, as it is the only setting that consistently works (not an issue with my older TiVo, but it is with the Bolt).
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply. I ended up using TiVo Desktop Cleaner and reinstalling TiVo Desktop. The 'Services' tap was not available to me (in order to changes protocol to Bonjour). I also changed sharing level to FULL and viola, Tivi Desktop sees my Bolt. Still working on Bolt seeing computer. Thanks


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

I just sold a TiVo-HD (Lifetime) so I had to set it up to make sure it worked and had the same problem, could xfer from my Bolt+ to the TiVo-HD but could not see the TiVo-HD from my Bolt+. I guess TiVo knows about the problem and I don't have the TiVo-HD anymore so no problem for me.


----------



## Cheetah (Mar 20, 2015)

lessd said:


> I just sold a TiVo-HD (Lifetime) so I had to set it up to make sure it worked and had the same problem, could xfer from my Bolt+ to the TiVo-HD but could not see the TiVo-HD from my Bolt+. I guess TiVo knows about the problem and I don't have the TiVo-HD anymore so no problem for me.


You are correct. I got my Bolt on the 17th of December. I have a Roamio in bedroom recording some shows. Bolt in living room. My Roamio can see and stream or transfer no problem from the Bolt. My Bolt in Living Room can't see or stream from my Roamio. Till they fix this I have shows backing up on the Roamio and nothing to watch over holiday on the Bolt. I will be calling them again next week. If you haven't done it yet call tech support and report the problem. I am assuming you have a C423 error? The more that report maybe the higher up on the list to get fixed. It was broken from what I understand in the 20.6.3 firmware update.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Cheetah said:


> You are correct. I got my Bolt on the 17th of December. I have a Roamio in bedroom recording some shows. Bolt in living room. My Roamio can see and stream or transfer no problem from the Bolt. My Bolt in Living Room can't see or stream from my Roamio. Till they fix this I have shows backing up on the Roamio and nothing to watch over holiday on the Bolt. I will be calling them again next week. If you haven't done it yet call tech support and report the problem. I am assuming you have a C423 error? The more that report maybe the higher up on the list to get fixed. It was broken from what I understand in the 20.6.3 firmware update.


You should not have trouble transferring from the Roamio to Bolt. Your problem is different. 20.6.3 broke comms with older units but not Roamio. I transfer or stream between a Roamio and Bolt all the time. Kmttg also can download from Bolt, Roamio or Premiere and all three can see pyTivo to pull from. I just cannot see or transfer from Premiere to the Roamio or Bolt.


----------



## Cheetah (Mar 20, 2015)

jcthorne said:


> You should not have trouble transferring from the Roamio to Bolt. Your problem is different. 20.6.3 broke comms with older units but not Roamio. I transfer or stream between a Roamio and Bolt all the time. Kmttg also can download from Bolt, Roamio or Premiere and all three can see pyTivo to pull from. I just cannot see or transfer from Premiere to the Roamio or Bolt.


Actually from what I have read and from the Tech support 20.6.3 did break the Bolt ability to see, thus watch or transfer from the Roamio. The Roamio sees the Bolt and can stream or transfer in that direction.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

My Bolt can see and transfer from my Roamio just fine. My Bolt cannot transfer from my Premiere. I do not have any series 3 units but understand they also do not work.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

jcthorne said:


> My Bolt can see and transfer from my Roamio just fine. My Bolt cannot transfer from my Premiere. I do not have any series 3 units but understand they also do not work.


You should be able to transfer from your Premiere. Are you using the SD UI (in which case it might have an issue like the earlier S3/HD/S2)?

Scott


----------



## Cheetah (Mar 20, 2015)

HerronScott said:


> You should be able to transfer from your Premiere. Are you using the SD UI (in which case it might have an issue like the earlier S3/HD/S2)?
> 
> Scott


I haven't tried the Standard Definition UI on either Tivo. I have read that in some cases that worked. Wish the fix would get released. Since the Bolt gets the C423 error when trying to look at the Roamio I would set the Roamio to SD?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Cheetah said:


> I haven't tried the Standard Definition UI on either Tivo. I have read that in some cases that worked. Wish the fix would get released. Since the Bolt gets the C423 error when trying to look at the Roamio I would set the Roamio to SD?


You don't have any SD UI option on the Roamio or Bolt. My expectation is that a Roamio or Bolt would have issues transferring from a Premiere using the SD UI.

Scott


----------



## oViTynoT (May 18, 2007)

Well, of course, count me in... just set up my new Bolt+ and can't get the 270+ shows moved off my failing Tivo Elite...


----------



## Cheetah (Mar 20, 2015)

HerronScott said:


> You don't have any SD UI option on the Roamio or Bolt. My expectation is that a Roamio or Bolt would have issues transferring from a Premiere using the SD UI.
> 
> Scott


Thanks, I was wondering why I couldn't find a way to change menu to SD. By the way my Bolt for the moment sees the Roamio. However when I stream Roamio to Bolt says connection to slow after a minute. I know that is not the case. Is Tivo trying something in the background? No update in firmware.


----------



## oViTynoT (May 18, 2007)

Huh. Interesting. I noticed my Bolt+ was able to connect to my Elite last night, too, and like you, streaming performance was lacking. However, even though I had previously gotten my iPad working to stream from the Bolt, last night it started saying "Cannot connect to TiVo Service (yada yada)". When I tried to force a call from my Bolt, it said "Connection interrupted." Connecting from my Elite worked fine, though.

Not sure what's going on, but TiVo does appear to be doing something...


----------



## djjuice (Mar 29, 2008)

oViTynoT said:


> Huh. Interesting. I noticed my Bolt+ was able to connect to my Elite last night, too, and like you, streaming performance was lacking. However, even though I had previously gotten my iPad working to stream from the Bolt, last night it started saying "Cannot connect to TiVo Service (yada yada)". When I tried to force a call from my Bolt, it said "Connection interrupted." Connecting from my Elite worked fine, though.
> 
> Not sure what's going on, but TiVo does appear to be doing something...


have the same issue, cant connect with my bolt, getting the connection interrupted


----------



## Cheetah (Mar 20, 2015)

Last night my Bolt in Living Room connected to my Roamio in Bedroom. Menus were fine but streaming started and after say 20 seconds stopped and said connection too slow. Later in evening I went to bedroom and went to watch a show on the Bolt in living room connected and started streaming. After about 20 seconds said connection too slow! Now I have been streaming from my Roamio in Bedroom to my Premier in Living room for more than 2 years no problem, also for weeks streaming my Bolt to my Roamio no problem. While I do Ethernet of power line, I've been doing this for years. In router to Bolt I'm over 150 MB/S and Router to Roamio I"m over 200 Mb/S. So my network speed isn't the issue, and never was.
Are they pushing out tweaks to firmware that don't show up when we check firmware version?


----------



## Cheetah (Mar 20, 2015)

So some days back I reported that My Bolt(Living Room) could see my Roamio (Bedroom) all of a sudden it could look in folders of Roamio and start shows. However when it started they would stream a few seconds and then I would get an error saying the connection was too slow Try again/cancel. This was occurring on the Bolt and now the Roamio. Both have been connected with Ethernet over Power-line which has worked for years Roamio and Premiere. Now I could watch HD shows on Amazon no problem while being told the my connection was too slow. So I know the connection speed really isn't the issue. I had thought Tivo had pushed out a patch we didn't know about. Not the case.
The other night after trying again to watch a show on Raomio streaming from the Bolt and getting the connection too slow after just watching an HD show on Amazon I looked at the Ethernet connection. Surprise but I was connected with the Roamio over WiFi. Note, its a very good connection. (It turned out when the Bolt began seeing the Roamio one of my cats cut the 12 volts to my Netgear switch that the Roamio is on. Roamio switched over to WiFi)
Takeaway is that Connected by Ethernet Bolt can't see Roamio. But if Roamio is switched over to WiFi the Bolt can see the Roamio just fine. Problem is that I can't stream the shows even with a good connecton.

I fixed the 12V power for the switch and am back on Ethernet over Power-line. Now the Bolt can no longer see the Roamio. However no problem streaming shows from Bolt to Roamio.

This thread goes back to Dec 2 and still no fix. Nobody else has has had the problem C423 go away?


----------



## ford perf (Dec 13, 2016)

Hey everyone, I think I have good news! I got an email back from Tivo tech support in reference to my open ticket about the C423 bug:
*
Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. We started sending the fix for that C423 error on 1/9. So your device will automatically apply that once it is received.*

So I am going to try tonight and see if I fetch the new bugfix!


----------



## Cheetah (Mar 20, 2015)

ford perf said:


> Hey everyone, I think I have good news! I got an email back from Tivo tech support in reference to my open ticket about the C423 bug:
> *
> Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. We started sending the fix for that C423 error on 1/9. So your device will automatically apply that once it is received.*
> 
> So I am going to try tonight and see if I fetch the new bugfix!


I'm a little scared 9th was 3 days ago. How long to push out? Didn't work as of this afternoon. Hope I get fix tonight


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Cheetah said:


> I'm a little scared 9th was 3 days ago. How long to push out? Didn't work as of this afternoon. Hope I get fix tonight


Updates are phased so not everyone is downloading from their servers at the same time. We still haven't gotten it either. Maybe 1-2 weeks?

Scott


----------



## ford perf (Dec 13, 2016)

I manually connected to the tivo service on a Roamio and Roamio Pro, and then rebooted each. I was still not able to read from any tivohd on the LAN, and the version numbers in System Information did not change. So I am assuming it is either inaccurate info, or a staged rollout of some kind.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Someone already noted that Tivo always stages their rollouts. There are in fact two roll outs right now, and the first one (RC13) includes the fix to talk with old S3 units.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

jrtroo said:


> Someone already noted that Tivo always stages their rollouts. There are in fact two roll outs right now, and the first one (RC13) includes the fix to talk with old S3 units.


It appears RC 13 has been replaced by RC15, therefor I would find it highly unlikely they are still pushing out RC 13 to anyone. Both my Bolt and Roamio had RC 13 before anyone noted RC 15, since then they have both moved to RC 15. My Premiere is still on RC 7 so I guess I will see if it goes to RC 13 or 15 next.


----------



## ford perf (Dec 13, 2016)

My Roamio+ is on 20.6.3.RC7-USA-6-848. I'll assume I got the bugfix when that RC7 changes to RC13 or RC15...


----------



## aphoid (Jul 8, 2013)

I was seeing the error (Series3 transferring to Bolt) and just got a notice that my TiVo had been updated. I can now browse my Series3 and have set several items to transfer. Sadly, most of my content on the old box is copy protected and I can't transfer it over. Stupid Cable Provider...

After setting several to transfer, my Bolt spontaneously rebooted and now says "Installing an update... This will take a few minutes." That's less pleasing that it happened while I was queueing things to transfer.

After rebooting the second time, it gave me the same "updated" message again with the same note on the optional features. I hadn't recorded the version before the second boot, but the version is now 20.6.3.RC15-USC-11-849.

As an aside, the "browse the old TiVo" screen is SD, not HD.


----------



## ford perf (Dec 13, 2016)

Did anyone notice on https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information the following about requesting updates:

*"To receive the update sooner, make two more manual service connections until Pending Restart is displayed as the Last Call Status."*

Is this true? Has anyone successfully be able to force your tivo to skip the staged rollout by requesting 2 or more manual updates in succession? I tried it on my Roamio+ and did 5 manual requests one right after the other, and I never got "Pending Restart" listed under Last Call Status


----------



## MJedi (Jun 17, 2002)

TiVo finally fixed this error. My Bolt can browse and transfer from my Series 3 now. Took them long enough.


----------



## Cheetah (Mar 20, 2015)

HerronScott said:


> Updates are phased so not everyone is downloading from their servers at the same time. We still haven't gotten it either. Maybe 1-2 weeks?
> 
> Scott


Scott, In the last few days I've had RC13 and RC15 on both Bolt and Roamio. Powered off Router and powered off Roamio and Bolt. Restarted router followed by Bolt and Roamio. Still can't transfer from Roamio to Bolt. RC 15 appears to not be the fix.

My Premier is on the same switch as the Bolt. I am able to transfer from the Roamio to the Premier just fine. I can then if I wanted to consolidate transfer from Premier to Bolt. It's early this morning so haven't tried yet today to see if problem was fixed overnight.

By the way the fact that my Premier and Roamio talk just fine shows that the problem is with Tivo firmware.

Tivo needs to tell us their plan on fixing this.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Cheetah said:


> Scott, In the last few days I've had RC13 and RC15 on both Bolt and Roamio. Powered off Router and powered off Roamio and Bolt. Restarted router followed by Bolt and Roamio. Still can't transfer from Roamio to Bolt. RC 15 appears to not be the fix.
> 
> My Premier is on the same switch as the Bolt. I am able to transfer from the Roamio to the Premier just fine. I can then if I wanted to consolidate transfer from Premier to Bolt. It's early this morning so haven't tried yet today to see if problem was fixed overnight.
> 
> ...


Based on your posts above, I don't think your issue is related to the bug in this thread at all despite getting the same error. This thread is regarding newer TiVo's not being able to transfer from older S3/HD/S2 TiVo's which is fixed in the latest release.

You stated above that the Bolt could see the Roamio at one point when it switched to WiFi. Even though the Premiere can see the Roamio, I would at least temporarily move the Roamio to the same switch that the Bolt and Premiere are connected to, reboot all 3 and then test.

Scott


----------



## Cheetah (Mar 20, 2015)

HerronScott said:


> Based on your posts above, I don't think your issue is related to the bug in this thread at all despite getting the same error. This thread is regarding newer TiVo's not being able to transfer from older S3/HD/S2 TiVo's which is fixed in the latest release.
> 
> You stated above that the Bolt could see the Roamio at one point when it switched to WiFi. Even though the Premiere can see the Roamio, I would at least temporarily move the Roamio to the same switch that the Bolt and Premiere are connected to, reboot all 3 and then test.
> 
> Scott


Hi Scott,

I think they are related although the Prermiere is a series 4. If everybody in thread starts posting it's fixed, or I think, later next week I'll call with my support ticked and check in and see what they have to say. Your thought about connecting the Roamio to the same switch as the Bolt I did try on the 20th of December, a good idea. This trick worked for me when I bought the Roamio in 2013 just after it came out and it wouldn't talk to the Premiere. Afterwards I separated them and they have continued to work. I am going to try this again. Can't hurt, might be a few days till I can do that. I'll post results. Maybe tomorrow if not too much is going on


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Cheetah said:


> Hi Scott,
> 
> I think they are related although the Prermiere is a series 4. If everybody in thread starts posting it's fixed, or I think, later next week I'll call with my support ticked and check in and see what they have to say. Your thought about connecting the Roamio to the same switch as the Bolt I did try on the 20th of December, a good idea. This trick worked for me when I bought the Roamio in 2013 just after it came out and it wouldn't talk to the Premiere. Afterwards I separated them and they have continued to work. I am going to try this again. Can't hurt, might be a few days till I can do that. I'll post results. Maybe tomorrow if not too much is going on


Your issue is between the Bolt and Roamio though and not the Premiere though right?

Scott


----------



## Cheetah (Mar 20, 2015)

HerronScott said:


> Your issue is between the Bolt and Roamio though and not the Premiere though right?
> 
> Scott


Hi Scott. That is correct. My present problem is between the Bolt and the Roamio. Where the Roamio can see, play or transfer from the Bolt but the Bolt can't see the Roamio.

I was referring to in 7/13 I bought a Premiere. Decided I liked it and on 9/13 when the Roamio came out I bought a Roamio. As of today I have the Roamio in the Bedroom and the Premiere in the Living Room. When I got them they wouldn't see each other. With tech support I hooked up both Roamio and Premiere to the router. Did the power up sequence of Router, followed by the Roamio and the Premiere. They saw each other. I then moved the Premiere back to the Living Room and the Roamio to the Bedroom and powered them up. They have worked fine since then. Occasionally I need to reset them after a firmware update but pretty stable and problem free.

So when the Bolt wouldn't see the Roamio after I got it 12/18/16, I brought the Roamio from the bedroom and had the Bolt, Premiere and Roamio on the same switch which is connected to the router in my office through Ethernet over Power-line, this being in the Living Room. I really need to do this again as you suggest and look closer as to what happened. I do know that when I returned the Roamio to bedroom the problem was still there with C423 showing on the Bolt.
There is a difference in that in 2013 to get this to work I had the Roamio and Premiere connected to the router directly. With the Bolt I didn't try to connect all three to the router directly. Not sure if that would make a difference, and don't understand why that would make a difference.

Living Room - Bolt and Premier
Bed Room Roamio

Bolt sees Premier doesn't see Roamio
Premiere sees Bolt and Roamio
Roamio sees Bolt and Premiere

Even though I am connected by Ethernet over power line in the house my transfer rates are limited by the Ethernet port speed on the Premiere and Roamio


----------



## ford perf (Dec 13, 2016)

I mustve manually connected to the tivo service 50 times, and my Roamio+ is still on RC7 :/


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

ford perf said:


> I mustve manually connected to the tivo service 50 times, and my Roamio+ is still on RC7 :/


TiVo phases their updates so your TiVo will get it when they've added your TSN to the list. Doing more manual connections won't make it happen faster. Someone also posted that Support told them that the updates were on hold due to some unknown issue but not sure yet if that is accurate information.

Scott


----------



## buzz64 (Sep 6, 2014)

My Bolt shows RC15, and My Bolt can now see my Tivo HD and transfer programs from the Tivo HD to the Bolt just like I used to be able to do. Can I hear a Hallelujah!


----------



## ford perf (Dec 13, 2016)

My Roamio and Roamio+ finally updated on their own overnight to RC15 a few days ago, and they can browse series3 tivoHDs again!

Now if they can fix the bug that keeps bringing back the left column in My Shows I will leave them alone


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Got my first c423 error. Bolt can see Premiere but no transfers. Went to ethernet and rebooted Premiere and all is well. I had just tranferred FTWD yesterday. So both my boxes are on ethernet now,


----------

